# Vermont Castings Resolute 1979 bottom heat shield



## bgorham33 (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm looking for a bottom heat shield for a Vermont Castings Resolute 1979.  I believe the part number is 140-2229.  This part is no longer made by Vermont Castings from what I understand so I'm poking around looking for a re-seller who may be ready to part with one.


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 28, 2016)

This one?

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/714622/products/Vermont-Castings-Bottom-Heat-Shield-Resolute.html


----------

